# Should I get into the Screen Printing business?



## a1a2keyw (May 23, 2010)

I'm looking into buying the equipment and supplies from a small screen printing business (6/1 HARCO-Brown Press, Large Exposure Unit, Flasher, Conveyer Dryer, Computer System/Software, 500+ Screens, Inks, heat transfer unit, blank shirts, etc, etc) and moving it into my garage until it's profitable. I would be moving it from a large metro area with tons of screen printers too a suburb area with none (that I can find). I don't necessarily want to compete in the internet market (unless I have to) but would want to develop local loyal customer base. My question is, can you make decent income at this working it locally, or do the the large companies own the business? I know it would depend on the market, but in general. I live in FL so car shows, fairs, etc are year round events. Any advice on marketing, entering the business in general, etc would be greatly appreciated. My first post but I've got a feeling that if I do get into the business I will be here a lot. Thanks!


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Go for it! This business can earn you
Good money, learn all you
Can, find a good supplier, and good advisors ( which you have here on the forums) remember to keep the customer happy, it sounds like you have the right
Attitude, and FL's year round climate is conducive to t-shirts. Go for it.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

No, do not get into this business because you can get a cheap deal on equipment and you hope to make money with it.

Yes, get into this business because you have a passion for cool shirts and you enjoy working hard in something you can call your own.

This is a very over crowded market with people under-cutting each other all day long. Unless you have a passion for a part of this insanity and enjoy many aspects involved in working and competing in this industry, run away screaming. There is no sense in entering into the fray just because you see an easy opportunity; because there is no easy opportunity in the garment decorating business. I can only see two reasons to be in this industry. One, you have experience and know the industry and have worked in it before and are good at it. Two, you have a passion for t-shirts or other decorated apparel and believe you have talent (in business and to complement that, artistic talent), time and the resources to stick with it in the very tough beginning and persevere until you get established.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

It is competitive-but you can likely makes ends meet. 

We have been at it 3 years and enjoy it most days. 

It might would be easier to be a sales rep for a larger company first until you decide if you really want to spend the money on the equipment.

We did not buy equipment for over a year. We3now own the whole process. We screen, embroider and sublimate. 

At times we wish we would have simply became reps for a larger company and got paid a commission and sold more instead of spending about 75% of our time in production.

Just a thought.


----------



## a1a2keyw (May 23, 2010)

This is great input everyone and I will consider it all. Keep it coming. THANKS!


----------



## Clothesminded (May 25, 2010)

a1a2keyw said:


> This is great input everyone and I will consider it all. Keep it coming. THANKS!



HI,
Do you have any experience in printing? Getting the business is easy. But if you do not understand printing, you can get your self in lots of trouble. 

Plus you need to know if you can even print from your garage. Most cities will not let you because of all of the chemicals.


----------

